# New in here..



## ffl0at (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi everyone.. 
looks like a great place to be in :]


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

ffl0at said:


> Hi everyone..
> looks like a great place to be in :]


Hi Float! Welcome to personality cafe! Hope you discover yourself in this forum.


----------



## Stickynotee (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow...... Topic "New in here.." Hahahha. Make it more enjoying dude! Express yourself! 

Welcome buddy!
Enjoy your stay here at Personality Cafe

Be clean, post alot, and I'll marry you 

Haha just joking 

Cheers

Stickynote.

PS: Cya around!


----------



## athenian200 (Oct 13, 2008)

ffl0at said:


> Hi everyone..
> looks like a great place to be in :]


Hi, ffl0at. 

Yes, this does seem like a great place. Out of curiousity, is your username a reference to floating point numbers, or the type of variables in C that support them?


----------



## Stickynotee (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey buddy!

Welcome to the site. its a fantastic forum and thank you so much for making it even better!

Post a lot

Chao!

Cheers


Stickynotee.


----------



## smilyface (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi, welcome in to the forums.


----------



## lunniey (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi there float..
hope you can be more interactive in this forum ^^


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## dritalin (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome aboard


----------



## bdeloach (Nov 25, 2008)

So I am new to this place. Can anyone give me some tips on how to make the best of all this?


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

bdeloach said:


> So I am new to this place. Can anyone give me some tips on how to make the best of all this?


Greetings! Welcome to personalitycafe! Thank you very much for joining us. What do you want to know?:happy:


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

"make the best of all this".... depends on what you want. What is it that you want?


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

ffl0at said:


> Hi everyone..
> looks like a great place to be in :]


Welcome!

and



bdeloach said:


> So I am new to this place. Can anyone give me some tips on how to make the best of all this?


Welcome to you too!

How are you two doing?


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome! We hope you enjoy it here as much as the rest of us do. "Making the best of it" can mean different things depending on your goals. If you want to be entertained, I recommend the Games section. If you want to interact with others in a comfortable group setting, I recommend the live flashchat. If you want to discuss deeper subjects or type-specific topics, there are forums for those things, too.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

ffl0at, 1 post since the 15th huh :dry:

Welcome Bdeloach, if you want to make the best of this place then I suggest you run through the flowers and dance in the rain while post on PersonalityCafe, trust me, it did me wonders.:happy:


----------



## Mystic Jenn (Oct 30, 2008)

Welcomes!!!


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

bdeloach said:


> So I am new to this place. Can anyone give me some tips on how to make the best of all this?


Welcome to the forum, bdeloach. I suggest a round of heckling followed closely by a bout or two of verbal sparring with the local NTJs. If that doesn't get you warmed up, nothing will.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Hello welcome.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

bdeloach said:


> So I am new to this place. Can anyone give me some tips on how to make the best of all this?


Be yourself :wink:

And welcome, both of you.


----------



## ArenaHomme (Nov 15, 2008)

Ahoy, newbies XD


----------

